# Veto TP4B



## Wardenclyffe (Jan 11, 2019)

4 > 3


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Veto is worse then Klein. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLivingBubba (Jul 23, 2015)

zac said:


> Veto is worse then Klein.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk



How so?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

TheLivingBubba said:


> How so?


I dunno why someone would say that. You can call Veto heavy and overpriced but quality is never an issue. This seems like a good little pouch.


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

99cents said:


> I went to the store today and bought a TP3B. I got home and stuffed some tools in it and it was too freakin’ small. I took it back and bought a TP4B. Much better. Side by side they’re virtually the same size but the 4 has much more capacity.
> 
> 
> 
> All I can say is don’t watch the videos on YouTube. Those clowns would squash a Sawzall and a sledge hammer into a pouch.


I remember pics of DaveEM's TP4B where he had crammed a ridiculous number of tools into it to the point it didn't look practical. That said, I have a TP4B and I love it. 

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

99cents said:


> I dunno why someone would say that. You can call Veto heavy and overpriced but quality is never an issue. This seems like a good little pouch.


Says the guy who bought the fluke back pack over the veto! Just messing with ya.


Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

zac said:


> Says the guy who bought the fluke back pack over the veto! Just messing with ya.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


The Veto backpack is heavy and overpriced.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

99cents said:


> The Veto backpack is heavy and overpriced.


The bag has done me well. I currently use the veto pro tech in place though. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLivingBubba (Jul 23, 2015)

99cents said:


> The Veto backpack is heavy and overpriced.


You're heavy and over priced! :vs_laugh:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

TheLivingBubba said:


> You're heavy and over priced! :vs_laugh:


Actually, I’m skinny and underpriced. :vs_laugh:


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

There is a TP5B now. I am waiting for them to get to double digits.


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

splatz said:


> There is a TP5B now. I am waiting for them to get to double digits.


They do have the TP-XL!

I got the meter bag in place of the TP-? for the promotion when I bought my Tech-LC. At first I just stuffed it with my testers/meters, and it never left my trunk. Then I pulled all the testers out and stuffed it full of the essential tools and started using it as an “Every day Cary”. 

After a while I figured I screwed up and shouldn’t have switched out the promotion. So I bought the TP-XL, and now that’s my EDC. I have a zipper bag attached for hole saws/carbide cutters and a mesh faced zipper bag for wirenuts/Wagos. At this point I could just carry the Tech-LC. 

I was probably just as happy with the Klein shoulder pouch. The Klein was probably only $50 and made in America. The TP-XL was closer to $200 and made in China. In another thread I said I bought Veto’s new apron. Although I only put it on a few times, I’m not in love with it.

For some reason only a tool junky can understand, I want to replace a kobalt gate mouth bag for a Veto gate mouth. The gate mouth bag holds all my LV stuff. Everything from punch downs, strippers, soldering iron, toner, to larger stuff like butt phone and now a label maker.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

zac said:


> Veto is worse then Klein.





HertzHound said:


> I was probably just as happy with the Klein shoulder pouch. The Klein was probably only $50 and made in America. The TP-XL was closer to $200 and made in China.


Do the rest of you SEE THAT!?! Veto is worse than Klein. 
@zac :thumbsup:


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

HertzHound said:


> After a while I figured I screwed up and shouldn’t have switched out the promotion. So I bought the TP-XL, and now that’s my EDC.


The TP-XL looks similar to the CLC 1509 which has been around a long time and is 1/4th the price. I have one and use it from time to time. (Actually now that I think of it I should have packed it for yesterday's job...) 



> I have a zipper bag attached for hole saws/carbide cutters and a mesh faced zipper bag for wirenuts/Wagos. At this point I could just carry the Tech-LC.


The Veto products don't really work that great for me because I need something with lots of pockets but also some open space for bulk items. My riggers bag winds up working better to work out of 90% of the time.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Nice lunch box, splatz.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

B-Nabs said:


> I remember pics of DaveEM's TP4B where he had crammed a ridiculous number of tools into it to the point it didn't look practical. That said, I have a TP4B and I love it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


I watched a video where this dude threw a TP upside down onto the floor of his van and none of the tools fell out. If they’re crammed in there that tight, how do you get them out when you want them.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

99cents said:


> Nice lunch box, splatz.


Is a bag really practical if you don't have room for a drink and a sandwich in it?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

splatz said:


> Is a bag really practical if you don't have room for a drink and a sandwich in it?


That’s the reason why I started using the Husky tray in the first place. I had the original Veto bag, but it had no room for anything else. Any other tool or material or even a drink that I wanted to take with me had to be carried separate. With the tray, I could put everything that I needed into one easy to carry item and still have my other hand free.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> That’s the reason why I started using the Husky tray in the first place. I had the original Veto bag, but it had no room for anything else. Any other tool or material or even a drink that I wanted to take with me had to be carried separate. With the tray, I could put everything that I needed into one easy to carry item and still have my other hand free.


I bought one of those trays on your advice and they’re great. First time I used it, I was crawling under shacks doing heat trace. Tied a rope to it and dragged it behind me. I wouldn’t do that with an expensive Veto.


----------



## canbug (Dec 31, 2015)

Damn, y made me look up the small Veto pack. I think I may go get TP5B, I like the velcro hammer holder, my M12 driver will fit right there.

Tim.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I have been using this TP4B and I love it. If I’m climbing a ladder, I just clip it to the belt that holds up my skinny jeans. Quick and easy. I still keep a pencil in my man bun.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> The Veto backpack is heavy and overpriced.


I couldn't agree with that statement anymore than I do and I love most Veto bags.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

splatz said:


> The TP-XL looks similar to the CLC 1509 which has been around a long time and is 1/4th the price. I have one and use it from time to time. (Actually now that I think of it I should have packed it for yesterday's job...)
> 
> 
> 
> The Veto products don't really work that great for me because I need something with lots of pockets but also some open space for bulk items. My riggers bag winds up working better to work out of 90% of the time.


I use a riggers bag at times for toting materials.


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

I wound up buying the Klein gate mouth bag instead of the Veto. The Veto looked like the pockets were just made for screwdrivers and such. For my needs I wanted bigger pockets for stuff like RJ45 crimpers and testers. Normally I wouldn’t even want such an open bag, but for my LV stuff it fits the bill. It mostly stays in the car with the Veto Tech LC. The TP-XL gets the most use with a small tool pouch and nail bag when needed on my waist. I gave the Veto waist apron a week. I couldn’t get used to it. There’s a design flaw where the pockets don’t go all the way to the side. They are stitched short to allow for more stitches that make up the screwdriver holders. To me it makes the main pocket to narrow, so that if you put tools in it they don’t lay out on a diagonal, and poke me in the stomach. I went back to my old rig.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I have the TP3 & 4, I use them both for the job at hand using the smaller one much more often.


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

I have the TP3 and love it. I went from large EVERTHING for tools to keeping almost everything on the truck due to back issues. The TP3 holds everything I need on a regular basis. Anything else, including parts are either on a cart or in the $4 husky tote. I keep the husky tote empty and put what ever small tools or parts are needed for that specific job at hand.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

MotoGP1199 said:


> I have the TP3 and love it. I went from large EVERTHING for tools to keeping almost everything on the truck due to back issues. The TP3 holds everything I need on a regular basis. Anything else, including parts are either on a cart or in the $4 husky tote. I keep the husky tote empty and put what ever small tools or parts are needed for that specific job at hand.


I've always gone for organized but a back injury forced being smarter about what gets carried around.

I like carrying just what's needed.


----------

